# Finally 750 REPS and 5th Flame!!



## 5prout

Nice job :^)!


----------



## Decepticon

Congrats!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decepticon;14143903*
> Congrats!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Welcome to the club. Once you get 250 rep you will get an overclocked account.


----------



## mega_option101

Well Done!!


----------



## munaim1

thanks guys


----------



## munaim1

lol 3rd flame and 250 reps


----------



## Xvengence

clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## munaim1

Thanks bud


----------



## munaim1

*300 Reps - 07/26/2011*









Got there from 250 in 6 days lol and 0 to 300 in about 4 months, read the OP and you'll know what I mean


----------



## snelan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Welcome to the club. Once you get 250 rep you will get an overclocked account.


Give me some of your rep so I can make a cool saying under my name


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan;14435896*
> Give me some of your rep so I can make a cool saying under my name


you'll get in no time!!!!! just be helpful


----------



## Lord Xeb

Next up too 500!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Did that a couple of times.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Next up too 500!


at this rate it shouldn't be a problem lol







well hopefully not









*EDIT:*

It's a bummer that I joined in 2007 and only became active this year February. Oh well, like I said, im making up for it.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Damn dude, 34 more rep O_L


----------



## Track

Man, some people just get Rep for every post.

I wish I knew your secret.


----------



## EpicPie

Grats!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;14444206*
> Damn dude, 34 more rep O_L


35








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Track;14446169*
> Man, some people just get Rep for every post.
> 
> I wish I knew your secret.


My ppd is messed up, It would have been so much higher if my join date was February 2011. I see it like this, be helpful, do plenty of research and reading and it's something that will be helpful for you and that knowledge can also be helpful to other's but to do that you have to be active and willing to share. Throughout the last few months take a look at some of the threads I created
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14446451*
> Grats!


Thanks bud.

100reps per month is a good rate I think lol but the last 85reps have been in the last 15days so potentially it could be more per month. Oh well whatever lol


----------



## Track

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14447952*
> My ppd is messed up, It would have been so much higher if my join date was February 2011. I see it like this, be helpful, do plenty of research and reading and it's something that will be helpful for you and that knowledge can also be helpful to other's but to do that you have to be active and willing to share. Throughout the last few months take a look at some of the threads I created


I'm extremely knowledgeable. And I think just as helpful. Although, I no longer actively look for questions to answer quite as often as before.

No, I think it has nothing to do with actual knowledge or intelligence.

People give rep to a certain type of people. It's about how you act and carry yourself.

I suppose I'm not one of those people.. even if I don't know why.


----------



## munaim1

4k posts







08/03/2011


----------



## Track

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


4k posts







08/03/2011










And another SIX reps in less than a day.

I've gotten one. Barely.

I wish someone could explain this to me.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Track;14455568*
> And another SIX reps in less than a day.
> 
> I've gotten one. Barely.
> 
> I wish someone could explain this to me.


Lol actually it was 9 or ten since the last post on this thread. I kinda lose track sometimes but its noticble to me beacuse of the rapid changes. Lol very close to 350









Sorry bro but I have absolutly no idea, I just help, help, help and help some more as best as I can and I put all my effort into it every single time. You could say completely persistant and wont rest until I believe I have done everything possible, im not one to give up until its solved. That's just me lol

That and the fact that i've created a thread around sandybridge which is obviously new tech and it seems to be helpful to everyone, come check it out: the sandy Stable Thread and lastly my review thread which actually got stickied









I have spent an incredible amount of time with these threads and both are active threads and really helpful :d

EDIT: there have been days where I sometimes dont recieve a single REP, or other times when I devote a few hours of my time to one person and they appreciate it but dont/forget to hit the +rep button, actually that has happened to me a lot but it doesnt really bother me.

My post per day ratio is something like 50/60 from 7months with 95% on topic and rest off topic









I guess you could say most of the time im really lucky


----------



## De-Zant

You're incredibly active. Wow. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14457302*
> You're incredibly active. Wow. Keep up the good work man.


Thanks bud, appreciate your kind words


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Keep it up and you could make staff in no time.

I remember times that I got thirty rep off a single article in less than a week. Ahh, those were the days.


----------



## WvoulfeXX

Grats on the good job







keep on keeping on!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;14457663*
> Keep it up and you could make staff in no time.
> 
> I remember times that I got thirty rep off a single article in less than a week. Ahh, those were the days.


Which one?


----------



## Track

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;14457663*
> Keep it up and you could make staff in no time.
> 
> I remember times that I got thirty rep off a single article in less than a week. Ahh, those were the days.


I got 30 rep from one thread.. but no one says that about me.


----------



## Track

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14457287*
> Lol actually it was 9 or ten since the last post on this thread. I kinda lose track sometimes but its noticble to me beacuse of the rapid changes. Lol very close to 350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bro but I have absolutly no idea, I just help, help, help and help some more as best as I can and I put all my effort into it every single time. You could say completely persistant and wont rest until I believe I have done everything possible, im not one to give up until its solved. That's just me lol
> 
> That and the fact that i've created a thread around sandybridge which is obviously new tech and it seems to be helpful to everyone, come check it out: the sandy Stable Thread and lastly my review thread which actually got stickied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent an incredible amount of time with these threads and both are active threads and really helpful :d
> 
> EDIT: there have been days where I sometimes dont recieve a single REP, or other times when I devote a few hours of my time to one person and they appreciate it but dont/forget to hit the +rep button, actually that has happened to me a lot but it doesnt really bother me.
> 
> My post per day ratio is something like 50/60 from 7months with 95% on topic and rest off topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you could say most of the time im really lucky


I got two stickies so far.

You know what I think it is?

You're just the nicest guy in the world.

Guess I can't be super-nice all the time. Gotta be me.

If that doesn't get rep, well, my stickies still make me feel proud.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Keep it up and you could make staff in no time.

I remember times that I got thirty rep off a single article in less than a week. Ahh, those were the days.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *WvoulfeXX*


Grats on the good job







keep on keeping on!


Thanks guys









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Track*


I got two stickies so far.

You know what I think it is?

You're just the nicest guy in the world.

Guess I can't be super-nice all the time. Gotta be me.

If that doesn't get rep, well, my stickies still make me feel proud.



ummmm okay thanks









Manners, sincerity and a positive attitude helps with these kinds of things. Hell yeah, you should be proud of them stickies!!!! Don't worry bud you'll get there.


----------



## Track

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


ummmm okay thanks









Manners, sincerity and a positive attitude helps with these kinds of things. Hell yeah, you should be proud of them stickies!!!! Don't worry bud you'll get there.


Yeah, I just don't feel like acting fake nice (for me it would be fake because I've given up on it) would be worth it.

I think I prefer to have component, behind-the-scenes sort of persona anyway. I wrote those stickies, I hope that people respect me.

I'll continue to think that getting reps isn't a measure of anything worthwhile (to me).

Sorry for crapping your thread, btw. I do appreciate how it means to you.

The one thing I hate, is that you're more likely to become a moderator than me.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Track*


Yeah, I just don't feel like acting fake nice (for me it would be fake because I've given up on it) would be worth it.

I think I prefer to have component, behind-the-scenes sort of persona anyway. I wrote those stickies, I hope that people respect me.

I'll continue to think that getting reps isn't a measure of anything worthwhile (to me).

Sorry for crapping your thread, btw. I do appreciate how it means to you.

The one thing I hate, is that you're more likely to become a moderator than me.


lol having good manners, being sincere and generally being nice is not being fake it should represent who you are as a human being lol it's compulsory and is needed most of the time to get ahead in life.









Reps don't mean nothing to me, it's about being appreciated in the form of reps, even if I got a thank you instead of a rep that's fine by me.

No worries bud, trust me you'll get there in no time!!!


----------



## Track

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


lol having good manners, being sincere and generally being nice is not being fake it should represent who you are as a human being lol it's compulsory and is needed most of the time to get ahead in life.









Reps don't mean nothing to me, it's about being appreciated in the form of reps, even if I got a thank you instead of a rep that's fine by me.

No worries bud, trust me you'll get there in no time!!!










Would you excuse me if I find that insulting?

We've been here the same amount of time - signed up around mid-2007, came back in January 2011.

I have two successful articles, you have a thread were other people post their results.

Like I said, to each their own. I don't care about getting thanked as much as I used to. I feel like I could give the better advice, but someone with a bit more irish in their coffee would get the credit. Maybe I'm just sour as of late for unrelated reasons..

But when a staff member chooses you over me (hypothetically), I'd be a little peeved. Even if I know that particular staff doesn't like me (again, because I went against his ideal and wasn't super-nice when it wasn't deserved).


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Track*


Would you excuse me if I find that insulting?

We've been here the same amount of time - signed up around mid-2007, came back in January 2011.

I have two successful articles, you have a thread were other people post their results.

Like I said, to each their own. I don't care about getting thanked as much as I used to. I feel like I could give the better advice, but someone with a bit more irish in their coffee would get the credit. Maybe I'm just sour as of late for unrelated reasons..

But when a staff member chooses you over me (hypothetically), I'd be a little peeved. Even if I know that particular staff doesn't like me (again, because I went against his ideal and wasn't super-nice when it wasn't deserved).


lol sorry didn't mean to insult you. but each to their own, some are luck than others. Now lets leave it be.


----------



## Track

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


lol sorry didn't mean to insult you. but each to their own, some are luck than others. Now lets leave it be.


I agree. I'm more of the behind-the-scenes talent, you're more of the acting talent. And I fully appreciate your contributions to this forum, even if it gets more recognized than mine.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Track*


I agree. I'm more of the behind-the-scenes talent, you're more of the acting talent. And I fully appreciate your contributions to this forum, even if it gets more recognized than mine.


----------



## munaim1

350 REPS, another milestone for me!!!









500 is next


----------



## De-Zant

Fast work. o.o


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14468421*
> Fast work. o.o


lol that's the way it's been going recently


----------



## Nytehawk

Isn't the rep/unique rep ratio a little off?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytehawk;14475668*
> Isn't the rep/unique rep ratio a little off?


that's when someone doesn't really comment on the rep and just gives you one.

It happens


----------



## De-Zant

^uh, unique rep = the amount of users who have given you rep minus one. (or the amount of different people who have given you rep)

So if someone reps you twice, you get 2 reps, but only one unique rep. So that's where yours comes from like that. You've helped a lot of dudes with more than one comment.


----------



## Track

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14477723*
> that's when someone doesn't really comment on the rep and just gives you one.
> 
> It happens


No, I think he's talking about your Rep/Unique Rep ratio.

You have 350 reps, but only 250 from separate individuals.

Which means that half of the people who repped you, did it again.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


^uh, unique rep = the amount of users who have given you rep minus one. (or the amount of different people who have given you rep)

So if someone reps you twice, you get 2 reps, but only one unique rep. So that's where yours comes from like that. You've helped a lot of dudes with more than one comment.


Oh right thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## CloudX

Wow.. That's pretty impressive! Good work and thanks for all your work on the Sandy Stable club! Priceless SB info in there.


----------



## De-Zant

You've almost passed me, yet you've been here for such a short time. ._.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


Wow.. That's pretty impressive! Good work and thanks for all your work on the Sandy Stable club! Priceless SB info in there.


Lol thanks bud appreciate your kindness









Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


You've almost passed me, yet you've been here for such a short time. ._.


Lol one away.


----------



## munaim1

400 REPS


----------



## munaim1

Woops forgot the 300 unique reps







got it yesterday


----------



## De-Zant

421 reps...

I don't even understand how you get them so fast. Inhuman lol.

Grats.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14642122*
> 421 reps...
> 
> I don't even understand how you get them so fast. Inhuman lol.
> 
> Grats.


inhuman









422 now lol









Just check out my post count, if I joined in february it would be something like 20/25 posts per day.

when do you get the 4th flame? 500 or 750?


----------



## snelan

You're gonna be the next admin, most likely by tomorrow









Nice job man!


----------



## Conner

I got my first flame today..

so proud..


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snelan*


You're gonna be the next admin, most likely by tomorrow









Nice job man!


Tomorrow?? lol I wish, nah im just enjoying my time on here and giving everything I can to OCN









Thanks bud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conner*


I got my first flame today..

so proud..










Ummmm well done but create your own thread for your milestone!!!









*USFORCES *


----------



## munaim1

Another milestone, 5k posts in 7/8 Months with 436 reps!!!


----------



## munaim1

50 more for 500


----------



## ichigooc

u r the best dude! congrats. the next admin for sure, heheheh.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ichigooc*


u r the best dude! congrats. the next admin for sure, heheheh.


Thanks bud


----------



## munaim1

*500 REPS 4th FLAME*

A great achievement for me in such a short time, from 25 reps to now I would say it took around 5 months.









Thank you OCN!!!


----------



## mega_option101

Keep it up!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101;14861654*
> Keep it up!


thanks


----------



## Lord Xeb

You got a nice rep-post count there ^_^


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;14895367*
> You got a nice rep-post count there ^_^












thanks bud.


----------



## munaim1

6k posts / 529 reps, damn I post toooooo much!


----------



## munaim1

lol just realised I posted over 220 times in 3days.







I probably should log off









550 reps though


----------



## RagingCain

Very nice congratulations ^.^


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Very nice congratulations ^.^


thanks bud









next goal 750 reps and five flames


----------



## munaim1

400 unique REPS


----------



## munaim1

600 REPS, took around 2 weeks or so from 500 reps


----------



## Sean Webster

No life...lol jk


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;15106353*
> No life...lol jk


----------



## Lord Xeb

Stay down there dammit!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;15108874*
> Stay down there dammit!


LOL I told you it was only a matter of time


----------



## Lord Xeb

Well I at least have more posties than you.


----------



## Thi3p

You have earnt it
Just from posts I've read you have helped a whole lot
Even replying to my stupid pm questions








Keep it up!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

First of course: Congratulation - every time I check your posts it is somehow helpful.
OK, not for me, cause you are a SB fanboy







! But I had to +rep you up sometimes - just because you do an awesome job and you are wickedly helpful.

*But* you have to admit that you are cheating:
Mate this is an internet forum, you can`t just post useful stuff and be helpful all the time and be friendly.
Comon learn how to troll or make some post where you just type "LoL"








OK that was only kidding and fooling around. Much love and respect for work for the community!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Well I at least have more posties than you.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thi3p*


You have earnt it
Just from posts I've read you have helped a whole lot
Even replying to my stupid pm questions








Keep it up!


Thanks bud for your kind words.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*


First of course: Congratulation - every time I check your posts it is somehow helpful.
OK, not for me, cause you are a SB fanboy







! But I had to +rep you up sometimes - just because you do an awesome job and you are wickedly helpful.

*But* you have to admit that you are cheating:
Mate this is an internet forum, you can`t just post useful stuff and be helpful all the time and be friendly.
Comon learn how to troll or make some post where you just type "LoL"








OK that was only kidding and fooling around. Much love and respect for work for the community!


LOL









5/10% of posts are offtopic/trolling









Thanks bud, apprecaite the kind words


----------



## Grief

Keep up the good work! I just joined a few months ago myself, I like helping people wherever I can as well!

Going for a OC'd account, but won't be able to get one until I hit my year joined


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grief*


Keep up the good work! I just joined a few months ago myself, I like helping people wherever I can as well!

Going for a OC'd account, but won't be able to get one until I hit my year joined










Thanks bud, forget about REP and then you'll see how quickly you get it!!! All it comes down to is how active you are lol









Good luck!!


----------



## IcedEarth

220 posts in 3 days is intense man.

Congratulations, but rather you than me lol!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*


220 posts in 3 days is intense man.

Congratulations, but rather you than me lol!


Thanks bud, I get a little carried away sometimes


----------



## ShortySmalls

Congrats


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls;15139688*
> Congrats


----------



## munaim1

7K posts


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15179896*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7K posts


No life status [Enabled]/Disabled

LOL

Edit:

Mr. Enforcer!

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1133033-ok-my-2500k-settings-so-far.html#post15179992


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


No life status [Enabled]/Disabled

LOL

Edit:

Mr. Enforcer!

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post15179992


LOL your the one getting 100 reps in a week, wonder how many posts that took, oh wait I forget how many reps you get in one thread lol









You should comment on the suggestion thread I created the other day, seems that mod's aint really interested









Wish I had mod power!!! I would merge sooooo many threads!!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


LOL your the one getting 100 reps in a week, wonder how many posts that took, oh wait I forget how many reps you get in one thread lol









You should comment on the suggestion thread I created the other day, seems that mod's aint really interested









Wish I had mod power!!! I would merge sooooo many threads!!










Me too, I think we will be able to apply one day...I really am thinking about it myself.

And hey, don't be jealous that that one guy was very grateful. I helped him in quite a few threads and he hasn't repped me...I think he wanted to make up for that or something lol.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;15180171*
> Me too, I think we will be able to apply one day...I really am thinking about it myself.
> 
> And hey, don't be jealous that that one guy was very grateful. I helped him in quite a few threads and he hasn't repped me...I think he wanted to make up for that or something lol.


not jelly, happy for you bud, you certainly deserve it!!!

MOD powers







lol


----------



## Dothraki

Haha, nice one, that's a pretty awesome milestone - congrats!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dothraki;15180445*
> Haha, nice one, that's a pretty awesome milestone - congrats!


Thanks bud!!


----------



## munaim1

Finally have 5 flames, now to work on my unique reps, atleast it is more 65% of my actual REP.









Thank you to all that gave me REP, I appreciate it. Journey hasn't ended yet for me, help will still be available and I will try my best and put the same effort in as have been doing in the last 8/9 months, nothing has or will change in the way I help and advise, you could say this motivates me to do better and better.


----------



## Sean Webster

I need to get there now. hehe


----------



## HobieCat

Wow, that was quick.


----------



## derickwm

Where the hell do you post to get rep soooo fast 

Mind blown, congrats good sir.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;15368803*
> Wow, that was quick.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;15368893*
> Where the hell do you post to get rep soooo fast
> 
> Mind blown, congrats good sir.


ummmmm.... Anywhere I can help really







Also check out my some of my threads, links are in my sig.


----------



## claymanhb

Congrats. I took a very similar break.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb;15369521*
> Congrats. I took a very similar break.


Thanks bud


----------



## Hambone07si

Ahh haa. Now I see







I take my brake during the summer and start back up in fall. I own a boat and go fishing for 2 legged fish that walk upright


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Ahh haa. Now I see







I take my brake during the summer and start back up in fall. I own a boat and go fishing for 2 legged fish that walk upright


----------



## Lord Xeb

Hey, what did I tell you?

*STAY DOWN THERE!*


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Hey, what did I tell you?

*STAY DOWN THERE!*


Xeb it's only a matter of time


----------



## robbo2

Congratulations! A lot of good work you did to get them


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Congratulations! A lot of good work you did to get them










Thanks bud


----------



## munaim1

500 Unique REPs


----------



## Sean Webster

Nice! Now go for 750 unique lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster;15447754*
> Nice! Now go for 750 unique lol


It'll be a walk in the park


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15447903*
> It'll be a walk in the park


Yea sure...it is hard when you get rep in short period of time though b/c the same people keep repping you, that's my issue haha

Now we need to be active all year round to help new people!


----------



## munaim1




----------



## derickwm

Yeah yeah


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;15458835*
> Yeah yeah


----------



## derickwm

I've gotten 24 rep since the 19th. Only two behind you!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;15458866*
> I've gotten 24 rep since the 19th. Only two behind you!


That's excellent, keep up the good work!!


----------



## derickwm

Thank you sir









I wonder if/when OCN is going to add requirements for a 6th flame...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Thank you sir









I wonder if/when OCN is going to add requirements for a 6th flame...


Pretty sure they would have when DuckieHo hit his 4000th REP lol

But that never happened haha


----------



## derickwm

Hmm you have a point there. Well guess all we can do is wait and see what happens. Maybe _gold flames_. Lol. 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000.


----------



## munaim1

ooo gold flames would be awesome!!


----------



## windfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15467107*
> ooo gold flames would be awesome!!


Perhaps the 6th flame is bronze, the 7th is silver and the 8th is gold


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windfire;15467363*
> Perhaps the 6th flame is bronze, the 7th is silver and the 8th is gold










that would be beautiful









Damn windfire your post/rep ratio is amazing, best I've seen on OCN, keep up the fantastic work!!!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15497863*
> 
> Damn windfire your post/rep ratio is amazing, best I've seen on OCN, keep up the fantastic work!!!


Twice my posts... Eight times my rep.


----------



## Anth0789

Congrats man!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Congrats man!











Thanks bud, appreciate it


----------



## munaim1

8000 posts


----------



## Sean Webster

I haven't even hit 4000 posts lol


----------



## Lord Xeb

Pretty impressive.


----------



## munaim1

Thanks guys


----------

